# Advice about elderly hamster..



## Sarah1230 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,
so I have a male hamster who is 2.5 years old. A few weeks ago I noticed some swelling in his stomach took him to the vets who said its more than likely a cyst/tumour but he isn't in pain so all the while he isn't to leave him be if he is still eating etc cos he isn't in pain at the moment. My problem is he is in a 5 story imac fantasy, and he is having trouble getting up and out of the tubes due to the swelling, so my parents have suggested that I only use the bottom level and take the tubes out so he has everything on the one level so he doesn't need to worry about the tubes...which I think im going to do, I just don't want too if it will stress him out too much? all the while he isn't in pain I think its better for him to die at home, but off course if he stops eating etc and doesn't seem to want to be here I will take him to be put to sleep, I just wanted opinions on doing that with his cage?! Thanks!


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the cage set up but what about trying little rotastack ladders or hanging untreated sisal rope to help him climb rather than restrict his space?

I think I would try that first if he was mine. My mice were in a multi tiered home to start with and the rope & ladders helped keep them in their full homed for quite a while longer than they would have otherwise. They are now in single tier homes though but it was nice to extend the time they had more space.


----------



## Sarah1230 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for the reply  I might give that a try, though I don't think he is bothered about space anymore, he sleeps gets up to eat and drink or go to the toilet then goes back to sleep but a ladder is worth a try thanks x


----------

